

When Does a Consciousness Test Not Test for Consciousness? - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/blog/when-does-a-consciousness-test-not-test-for-consciousness

======
lostmsu
The whole article seems faulty. At least I fail to see how this experiment
proves wrong to use mirror test to check for self-awareness as opposed to
proving pigeons can be trained to be self-aware.

